# Best green laserpointer



## Wolf-Eyes fan (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I would like to know which green laserpointer you consider as the best:

Viper-series from www.dragonlasers.com
or X-series from www.novalasers.com

First I would like to purchase the Viper (probably the 95 mW) but when i have seen the Nova (the 100 mW) i don´t know which one to buy.
The price is a bit higher on the Viper, but thats also the only difference i can see.

Beforehands thanks


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 31, 2008)

Wrong forum, but if you wanna know dealextreme.com is selling really cheap lasers. Dont know about the quality though. Read that their 5mw laser puts out near 20mw...


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 31, 2008)

wrong forum...but Nova lasers are considered Surefire to flashlights


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2008)

Moving this to (surprise, surprise) the 'Lasers' section.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 1, 2008)

You may want to check out Wicked Lasers. I have had several of them, and have been completely happy with both the product and the company. Wicked Lasers actually makes their own lasers, while the other companies mentioned above get their lasers from CNI.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got a Wicked Laser Core 5mw pointer. And i LOVE it. I've also got one of the 50mw Kaidomain.com pointers and i love it too but it definately doesnt have the same manufacturing quality as WL. But was only $27 

Shane


----------



## jrv (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you planning on using this as a pointer? I.e. in a conference room with an unprotected audience?

I have a 175 mW Nova "pointer" which works very well but cannot be used at all as a presentation pointer. For that the AtlasNova class II is the way to go.


----------



## AndrewAZ (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont buy anything from Wicked lasers, period they are a rip off.. Dragon Lasers and Nova both sell the same lasers which are CNI pen lasers, I would buy from Nova since they have good quality control and test each lasers output power before sending them out and you will always get a laser from Nova that has an average MW reading with a higher peak, most Nova X100 peak at 110-125mw and have an average over 100mw.

If you need any help picking out a laser PM me but dont waste your money with wicked products. But again Nova is probably one of the best and most honest laser companies and provides great support.


----------



## AndrewAZ (Feb 1, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> You may want to check out Wicked Lasers. I have had several of them, and have been completely happy with both the product and the company. Wicked Lasers actually makes their own lasers, while the other companies mentioned above get their lasers from CNI.



They claim to.. But used to sell CNI lasers at a high mark up.. Only a few companies make lasers similar to batteries, but they are repackaged and re labeled. Wicked you pay for the name.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 1, 2008)

I know a lot of people that are happy with their Wicked Laser products. I have had a total of 10 high power hand held lasers from Wicked, and never have had a problem with any of them. I have personally met Steve Liu, the owner of Wicked Lasers, and he is a very pleasant person. He even took my family and I to dinner. My wife is from Shanghai China, where Wicked is located, and I got the chance to tour their factory last year when my family and I went there. They, like the companies mentioned above, used to market and sell re-branded CNI lasers, but for the last couple of years have developed and manufactured their own lasers at their own facility. If you don't like Wicked, that is fine, but they are a good company that makes a quality product that I would recommend highly to anybody interested in lasers.


----------



## Illum (Feb 1, 2008)

if money no obligation I'd look over to uh...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175955
techlasers Titan


----------



## AndrewAZ (Feb 1, 2008)

If you really want to get into the laser hobby or want a good green or good laser in general head on over to laser pointer forum. You can do a search and find plenty of stories of wicked lasers which provide products that output less power than they claim. To date Nova laser is one of the few companies who gives you overpowered lasers and is probably the best bang for the $$$.

Wicked lasers along with Dragon lasers are counting on you the end customer not having a power meter, sure it might be 20mw-25 less than advertised but when you get into the high powered greens you pay $100 for that extra 20mw-25mw's. 


One thing about WL if they are so great and sure of their laser quality why do they ban everyone on their own laser site which is supposed to promote the laser hobby.. A lot of us at laser pointer forums are banned party because a large number of folks on laser pointer forums have power meters and see how people are getting ripped off with the high end models. A better way to put it is here you see people doing LUX and lumen output for lights, if you dare post output power on WL site you will get banned.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh, a disgruntled banned person. I understand completely.


----------



## AndrewAZ (Feb 1, 2008)

bondr006 said:


> Oh, a disgruntled banned person. I understand completely.



I havent been banned but others have. Its a biased forum and I wont be a part of it. Imagine if this forum only let you post about maglights and any mention of maglights not outputting the power they say it not allowed, and you are not allowed to talk about fenix or surefire ect.

Go to laser pointer forums and search review of wicked lasers products most of the higher end lasers which again you pay a lost of $$ for that exra 20-25 mw of power you end up with an underperforming laser..


Bondr006 do you have a laser power meter? And have you measured claimed vs actual output?

Heck if their products are soo good then what would they have to be afraid of if people post some actual numbers and unbiased reviews on their site..


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 1, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I do have a laser check, and none of my lasers are under spec. In fact, a few of them are more than advertised. Any company....including the ones you advocate can have production variances, and yes I have seen that at Wicked. But Steve stands behind his product, and has some of the best customer service around. Also....www.Lasercommunity.com is not just for talking about Wicked Lasers. You can talk about any laser you want to there. Yes, they do have forum guidelines there, just like CPF does....If you want to remain a member you must abide by the rules. If you have a problem with Wicked lasers....that is fine. I know a lot of people who don't, and I am one very happy Wicked Laser customer for over two years now. A lot of people here don't like Surefire. it doesn't mean they aren't a good company though. Same with Wicked, or any other company for that matter.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, Wicked Laser's wars aside i like the Core 5mw I got. I think it's built well and I didnt mind paying $50 for a laser with a decent warranty. Even bought one for a friend as a gift. The Kaidomain 50 is a good laser for fun but if i i were doing presentations id stay with the 5mw. I'm gonna buy one of those 150-200mw ones from Kai soon because for the price why not. Although i will be getting some IR filter glasses to use with it.

Shane


----------



## AndrewAZ (Feb 1, 2008)

Hallis said:


> Ok, Wicked Laser's wars aside i like the Core 5mw I got. I think it's built well and I didnt mind paying $50 for a laser with a decent warranty. Even bought one for a friend as a gift. The Kaidomain 50 is a good laser for fun but if i i were doing presentations id stay with the 5mw. I'm gonna buy one of those 150-200mw ones from Kai soon because for the price why not. Although i will be getting some IR filter glasses to use with it.
> 
> Shane



My experience with wicked when my pulsar went crap I had to pay $30 to ship it back to china (so much for a warranty when I had to pay shipping back, got a new one back and it was my fist and only wicked laser purchase)... Then I discovered the laser pointer forum and learned a lot about WL and found better companies.

Check out Nova, located in canada, they offer a warranty along with an output of your laser and I have never heard of an Nova that didnt output less than advertised and like I said they usually output quite a lot more.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll repeat myself: CPF is not the place to fight about the problems and shortcomings of other fora. It will not be tolerated.


Further more, the usual clan wars have ended this thread.

bernhard


----------

